
A Strategy for Jury Nullification Victories in Georgia - masonic
http://reason.com/archives/2018/07/18/a-strategy-for-jury-nullification-victor
======
csmckay
Good on Catherine Bernard in thinking outside the box to fight for the common-
man committing victim-less crimes. No one should have his life ruined for
smoking pot and most reasonable people recognize such (i.e., in the USA a
criminal record is basically a hex for life with, among other things, a
majority of companies maintaining zero-tolerance hiring policies for
applicant's with a criminal record).

The ignorant judge that punished her for legally advocating for her client's
rights should be removed from the bench.

"'He [the judge] told me I couldn't say it, so of course I continued to say
it,'" she told me of her references to the state constitution and the power of
the jury."

